# الامن الصناعي الحديث



## الدكتور عدنان (15 أبريل 2012)

الاخوه والاخوات فى هذا المنتدى الرائع 
بدايه اعتتذر من القائمبن على هذا الموقع لغيابي الطويل ولكن دائما ملائي المهني هنا فى هذا الموقع الرائع 
واعتذر لكل الزملاء والاخوه فى هذا الموقع 
اعتذر لتأخرى بالردود لكثير من الاسئله واعتذر لتقصيرى واعتذر منكم جميعا 

فى الفتره الاخيره قمت بعمل اكثر من 50 برنامج متنوع فى الامن الصناعي من ادارة السلامه المهنيه الى ادارة انظمة السلامه المهنيه الى انشاء مشروع سلامه مهنيه 
بالاضافه الى الامن باشكاله 

ومن خلال تدريبي وتطويرى للبرامج التى اقوم بتصميمها بنفسي وجدت ان هناك فجوه كبيره جدااااااااااااااااااا فى الشركات والمؤسسات الصناعيه وبين ادارة السلامه المهنيه 
حيث ان الجميع يبحث عن الشهادات الاوشا والنيبوش وغيرها ويطالبون دائما بعقدها للعاملين فى هذه المؤسسات وللاسف انها مؤسسات كبيره وايضا شركات خاصه 
ووجدت ان الجميع مهتم بالشهاده كشهاده عالميه فقط ومعظم هذه البرامج توفر كيفية وضع الاشتراطات وتطبيقها وتنفيذها 
وللاسف لم اجد اهتمام كافي فى ادارة السلامه نفسها فى كيفية ادارتها وكيفية الوصول الى تطبيق هذه الاشتراطات 
من المعروف ان الاوشا هى قوانيين امريكيه للسلامه والجميع هنا يدرسها والجميع لا يطبق اى قانون للسلامه وهنا تناقض 
الججميع يطالب بالبوسترات والكتيبات والجميع لا يتمم عمله بوصولها الى من هم اساس العمل وهم العمال 
وجدت ان الجميع يبحث عن الاشتراطات والاشتراطات والارشادات والقوانيين والمعايير ووووووووو
ولم اجد من يبحث فى كيفية التطبيق والاداره لم اجد من يبحث فى كيفية الوصول الى ثقافة السلامه 
ان معظم المحاضرات التى قمت بها كانت لا تقل عن 30 متدرب والجيمع يبحث فقط عن الاشتراطات 
وهنا قمت بتغيير منهج التدريب 
الى كيفية الوصول الى تطبيق اجراءات واشتراطات السلامه 
الى كيفية اتباع ارشادات السلامه ه
الى كيفية اقناع العاملين بتطبيق السلامه 
الى كيفية اقتناع الاداره العليا باهمية السلامه 
ماهى الخطوات التى يجب ان تتخذ 
ما هى السلوكيات 
كيفية تغيير السلوكيات 
تحديد المفاهيم فى السلامه المهنيه 

وجدت ان السلامه المهنيه الحديثه والمتطوره هى ليست بتعليم الارشادات والاشتراطات بل فى كيفية تغيير السلوكيات 
وهذه هى المهمه الاصعب 

عموما انا احببت ان افتح هذا الباب للنقاش 
وايضا لاضع خبرتى بطرح هذا الموضوع وماهى الادوات التى استخدمتها فى التغيير
ولله الحمد نجاج البرامج التى قمت بها وهى ادارة السلامه المهنيه نتج عنها تغيير فى الالتزام من قبل العمال والموظفين والاداره العليا وادارة قسم السلامه المهنيه 

الى لقاء فى المقال التالى 
لماذا تغيير السلوكيات فى السلامه المهنيه 
د. عدنان


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أبريل 2012)

مشكور دكتور عدنان
وأهلاً وسهلاً بعودتك بعد غيابك الطويل عنا
اشتقنالك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أبريل 2012)

وضعت يدك على الجرح دكتورنا العزيز
ودائماً ما أبدأ برامجي التدريبية بصورة للرسام مدحت التي فيها ابداع لرجل يشير بإصبعه إلى رأسه مع عبارة (السلامة تبدا من هنا - use your safety knowledge)
وأحب ان أضيف هنا بأن الكثير من الشركات لا تبحث عن السلامة كهدف وإنما تسعى للشهادات فقط كاشتراط مطلوب من أجل التصدير
وما يحز بنفسنا دكتورنا الغالي كمدربين عرب هذا التهافت الكبير من بعض الشركات والمتدربين على الشهادات العالمية بغض النظر عن المضمون
وكثيراً ما دخلنا بنقاشات مع شركات من هذا النوع
وقلت لهم ماذا يهمكم بقوانين الأوشا على سبيل المثال وهي قوانين وزارة العمل الأمريكية التي تلزم الشركات العاملة ضمن حدود الولايات المتحدة على تنفيذها
في حين نحن كمدربين عرب:
1- نعطي السلامة المهنية كعلم
2- نبحث على الاحتياجات الخاصة لشركاتكم وننظم البرنامج التدريبي على هذا الأساس
3- نعتمد على تشريعات قوانين العمل وتعليمات السلامة المهنية العربية وهذا ما يلزم تطبيقه لديكم
4- نعتمد على الأدلة الصادرة عن منظمة العمل العربية والمعهد العربي للصحة والسلامة المهنية وهي الأدلة الاسترشادية اللازمة لكم
والحمد لله بدأنا نجد القبول من كثير من الشركات العربية بعد أخذ ورد ومناقشات
ومع ذلك تكون أول محاضرة لي دوماً مهما كان البرنامج التدريبي:
ماذا نحتاج في أعمالنا ولما نهدف ومنه أنطلق إلى تعريف مفهوم السلامة المهنية وبماذا تفيدنا وكيف يمكن أن نطبق برامج السلامة المهنية بشكل سليم بالتعاون الفعال بين الأفراد والادارات والادارة العليا كمجموعة واحدة
وللحديث بقية
وننتظر مشاركات الأخوة
تحياتي دكتور


----------



## safety113 (16 أبريل 2012)

العمل وفق متطلبات واجراءات السلامة سلوك يومي يشبه الى حد كبير جدا نمو الطفل وتعليمه العادات والسلوك السليم , لايمكن ان تعلمه الحياة دفعة واحدة وكذلك العامل لايمكننا ان نجعله يعمل بأمان الا على دفعات تدريبية اهمها :
ان يعرف الخطر ثم كيف يتجنب الخطر حتى لا يصاب او يتاذى هو ورفاقه وعدته ومعداته والمكان الذي يعمل به خطوة خطوة مع التدريب اليومي والمراقبة والتصحيح والمكافأة والعقاب ولاننسى ان يتم ربط شيء من عملنا بعقيدة ما او بدين او بقيم سامية حتى نصل الى الكمال في عملنا وهو نسبة الاصابات والاذيات تساوي الصفر والتي نرفعها شعارا لكل مواقع عملنا
... شكرا دكتور عدنان وشكرا للاستاذ غسان وتحياتي للجميع


----------

